
New Emails in Clinton Case Came from Anthony Weiner’s Electronic Devices - koolba
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/29/us/politics/fbi-hillary-clinton-email.html
======
o0-0o
Remember that Huma Abedin also had her devices seized as part of this
investigation. Likely, the emails are on her device.

~~~
SixSigma
or she used his to avoid subpoena / foia etc

~~~
o0-0o
Not sure why you're being downvoted, but you're 100% correct. The 10,000+
emails they are now looking at came from a shared computer. I wonder if Carlos
Danger turned them over to the NYPD. The FBI still doesn't have a warrant for
them.

~~~
SixSigma
It's looking like Preet and his colleagues found them, informed Comey and said
"us or you, your choice".

There's no way Comey would do this without external pressure - he's Clinton
Foundation through and through [1]. He was brought in to clear Bill for the
140 pardons issued on his last afternoon in office (some very unsavoury folk
in that - inlcuding Marc Rich) [2]. Jimmy Carter called it "disgraceful" [3]

[1] [http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-
race/2016/09/10/e...](http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-
race/2016/09/10/exposed-fbi-director-james-comeys-clinton-foundation-
connection/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Clinton_pardon_controvers...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Clinton_pardon_controversy)

[3] [http://www.nytimes.com/2001/02/23/us/clinton-pardons-
democra...](http://www.nytimes.com/2001/02/23/us/clinton-pardons-democrats-
this-time-clintons-find-their-support-buckling-weight.html)

------
XJOKOLAT
Ok, as someone from outside of the US, I'm still not getting the issue here?

So she put some e-mails on a private a server and she deleted them. I actually
couldn't care less.

What is the deal here?

EDIT: thanks all for the responses. I have to say, from afar, the Occam's
razor in me (which i accept will be different for all) says that if Clinton
was involved in corruption it is likely we would have heard about it by now
... like Bill and his lady ... like Trump and, well, everything ... like Nixon
... etc. No one involved in serious corruption does it my e-mail (I presume).

~~~
rudolf0
The allegation is that she was using private email to conduct official
government business while she served as Secretary of State (one of the
highest-ranking positions in the government; chief diplomat).

This was likely done to avoid requirements to turn over emails in cases of
FOIA requests, or I think a few other conditions. There's supposed to be some
degree of transparency in government communications.

By itself, that alone isn't _too_ bad, I think. But the other reason why
government officials should use government infrastructure for communications
is security.

Messages that were classified after-the-fact (not at the time) were found to
have been sent to/from Clinton's private server. I believe some messages that
were classified at the time were also there, but were improperly marked, so
someone could plausibly claim they did not know they were classified.

EDIT: There were in fact many emails properly marked as classified at the
time. Some marked top secret. This definitely demonstrates carelessness.
[http://thehill.com/policy/national-security/286513-fbi-
direc...](http://thehill.com/policy/national-security/286513-fbi-director-
clinton-emails-were-marked-and-classified-at-the-time)

Further, after she received a subpoena from the FBI to turn over all emails on
her server, 33,000 emails were allegedly deleted. This doesn't necessarily
mean anything, but could indicate a cover-up of something shady or even
illegal.

For the most part it's just a lot of speculation and character judgment. Even
if this second investigation doesn't find anything illegal, it shows someone
trying to shield themselves from public scrutiny at best, or potentially
trying to cover things up at worst.

~~~
patrickmay
> This was likely done to avoid requirements to turn over emails in cases of
> FOIA requests, or I think a few other conditions. There's supposed to be
> some degree of transparency in government communications. > By itself, that
> alone isn't too bad, I think.

Really? I think it demonstrates clear intent to deliberately avoid a federal
law (the FOIA). Clinton appears to value keeping her behavior secret over
protecting classified information.

~~~
untog
That's certainly not provable, though - she's said she did it so that she
could use the device of her choice (Blackberry), not to hide from FOIA. Not
sure how easy it would be to establish intent, there.

~~~
patrickmay
I'd like to see a grand jury get the opportunity to decide.

~~~
untog
That's rarely how it works, though. If the prosecution can't find enough
evidence to warrant taking the case to court, they won't. The accused being a
very famous politician doesn't change that logic.

------
slantedview
If they're randomly finding Clinton related e-mails on Weiner's devices that
are relevant to their investigation, seems like they weren't trying that hard
in the first place.

~~~
serf
it might be the cynic in me, but I have trouble myself thinking that a
presidential candidate (especially one associated with the currently empowered
party) is going to get the same scouring precision that the FBI gives to 'Mr
or Ms. Random Bomber'.

~~~
slantedview
Not even 'Mr or Ms. Random Bomber', other servicemen have been charged and
sent to prison for mishandling classified information, intentional or not. The
FBI's argument that they couldn't find a precedent for prosecuting anyone
under those circumstances is is simply a lie. It's the double standard here
that is troubling.

~~~
dragonwriter
Service members are subject to the UCMJ which, AFAIK, has different provisions
on the subject.

~~~
gragas
I held a mere SECRET security clearance last summer (not even TOP SECRET,
which is what Clinton has) and I had to go through weeks and weeks of
training, aside from many friends and relatives being interviewed. The
consequences of using personal devices to send even just OUO (Official Use
Only ---- not even classified) information was pounded into our brains. We
were told countless stories of people getting their clearances revoked and
being fired for using personal USB drives, let alone _servers_.

No matter how you spin it, Hillary is either the most incompetent government
official in the US, or she intentionally broke the law. I would bet more than
99% of individuals who hold clearances would agree with me.

~~~
JackFaker
While your experience is much more like the standard for handling classified
material I don't know if it's comparable to what those in the leadership at
the state department experienced given the findings in the OIG(1) report that
came out earlier this year. They looked some twenty years of record retention
policies at the state department and concluded.

"Longstanding, systemic weaknesses related to electronic records and
communications have existed within the Office of the Secretary that go well
beyond the tenure of any one Secretary of State."

"the Department generally and the Office of the Secretary in particular have
been slow to recognize and to manage effectively the legal requirements and
cybersecurity risks associated with electronic data communications,
particularly as those risks pertain to its most senior leadership."

It seems likely that you and others in similar positions are under more
scrutiny than those in leadership, at least that's what I get out of that
report.

1:
[https://oig.state.gov/system/files/esp-16-03.pdf](https://oig.state.gov/system/files/esp-16-03.pdf)

------
milesf
What I don't understand is the apparent oxymoron: Classified Emails.

Email is horribly insecure. Why would anyone use it to exchange classified
documents?

~~~
Jtsummers
Encryption, or, like the US DoD, a separate network (NIPRNET for non-secret,
SIPRNET for secret). But yeah, you wouldn't or shouldn't be using typical
email systems for classified communications, certainly not systems outside of
your security's control.

------
swang
to summarize (and not included in the article)

so far: it's 3 emails, not from clinton, nor her email server, and from a
device used by anthony weiner.

~~~
crystalmeph
What other source did you get this information from? How are the 3 emails on
Weiner's device tied to the Clinton investigation?

This NYT article just has an anonymous "federal official" saying "thousands"
of emails. But given the official in question's anonymity, we don't know if
they have a political axe to grind and are spinning quotes for maximum
disfavorability to Clinton, etc.

~~~
swang
pete williams is reporting this on msnbc and being relayed by other reporters
on twitter.

trying to find the 3 email source (and relayed by other reporters on twitter).
thought i heard williams say it on msnbc but can't find video.

------
551199
All the 33k 'missing' Clinton emails are available in Utah complimentary by
NSA Cloud. Not sure why they haven't accessed them by this point.

Edit: from +2 to -3 in less than 10 minutes?

No reason to suppress the truth. Hopefully investigators access them
eventually and investigate them as they legally should.

~~~
honkhonkpants
If you think the NSA has everyone's emails squirreled away in their teensy
little data center then you do not understand the scale of email.

~~~
551199
Like when Snowden documents showed just that?

------
Fluid_Mechanics
An endless parade of drama and hyperbole...

~~~
turtleofdeath
Amen. Preach it.

